

$12.8 billion budget approved for European Space Agency - tarekayna
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/49920862/ns/technology_and_science-science/#.UK7PpIfq7ng

======
charonn0
$12.8 billion constitutes less than 1% of the EU's average budget outlays over
a 3 year period. The notion that cutting space spending in this economy will
have any meaningful and positive impact on government debt is silly.

